# Question



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What has orange hair, big feet, and comes out of a test tube?
Bozo the clone.

Why couldn't Dracula's wife get to sleep?
Because of his coffin

What was the witches' favorite subject in school?
Spelling

Why didn't the skeleton cross the road?
He didn't have the guts

Why do ghouls and demons hang out together?
Because demons are a ghoul's best friend.

What do you get when cross a godfather with a lawyer?
An offer you can't understand.

Did you hear about the red ship and the blue ship that collided?
Both crews were marooned

What is the main reason Santa is so jolly?
He knows where all the bad girls live

Each one's a cracker! Or at least out of one


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: from last years crackers ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think these things get repeated :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

What do you call a blonde haired big chested woman flying a plane.....

A pilot ya big sexist pigs...


----------

